
A Map of Europe, Reconstructed Entirely from the Genomes of Europeans - moultano
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2735096/figure/F1/
======
pitiburi
What is Slovakia doing down there???

~~~
moultano
Only 1 sample.

